# Crazy haldex idea



## Goldenfox (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello, I have a mk4 4mo that needs the clutch replacing, but if I'm taking the engine out I'm going to stick it in another car I have.
Only problem is I want to put it in the rear and drive the front wheels as if it was the rear. 90/10 rear wheel drive would be very fun!

Does anyone think it would be possible to turn the gearbox/haldex unit over so it faces forwards? Without having it all out yet I can't measure stuff and see if there's any oil feeds or anything in the casing, I'm hopeing I could just flip it over and do somthing with the bolt holes.
It's either that or work out a way to make haldex permenant fwd and squash the engine closer to the seats.

Iv not been able to find anything even remotely similar that's been done befor.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Where there's a will, there's a way, but wouldn't the driveshafts have to be interchangeable?


----------



## Goldenfox (Dec 19, 2016)

What do you mean?


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Wait... I missed the bit about it being rear engine. Are you planning on putting this in a bug?
Anyway, I don't think you can turn a haldex upside down. I don't think they are completely filled with oil, so the pump inlet would run dry.


----------



## Goldenfox (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi,
I actually want to put it in a mazda mx5! It will be very tail happy. Haha
If I can take off the shaft to the rear wheels from the gearbox it's easy enough to do, but it will be very tight to the seats and I don't want to have to cut the dash and stuff around to give more space. If I can flip the gearbox it will give me about 20cm extra space that will make all the difference for legroom.
The alternative is that I could tip the engine a bit more upright, they lean forwards a lot in the golf but in the t4 it's more upright so there shouldn't be a problem with fluids in sumps and stuff.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

I mean the haldex itself. You're talking about flipping it upside down, which I don't think can be done, as the clutches have an oil bath, and there is a sump.


----------



## Goldenfox (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah iv just had a look at one out of a car at the garage and I see what you mean. It's going to be tight to the seats then!
Any thoughts on taking off the shaft for the rear and disabling it in the ecu? Or should I swap for a gti gearbox? Was the v5 diesel 4mo?


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't see the point of putting in a haldex if you're only going to drive two wheels. I'm not familiar with the MX5 layout, so I don't know if the GTI transaxle will work. Is the gearbox in the front, or do they run linkages to the back?

Also, dropping a VR6 into a Miata is going to be a very tight squeeze. Are you sure it will even fit?


----------



## Goldenfox (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a vr6 2.8 4mo that needs the engine out for the timing chain but the golf is very untidy and iv got a mx5 with no engine..
I'm going to have to have a rear subframe made for the suspension and engine from the golf to marry to the mx5 body. The rear floor will be chopped out and blanked off once the engine and frame is fitted.
It will fit, with a lot of work.
The reason I was interested in flipping the gearbox is; if I could then it wouldn't be crazy to put the drive to the front wheels too giving rear bias haldex... the dream!
And the engine would sit right over the rear axle, instead of being mid engine, so it would be a bit more planted in the rear. 
If I can't do that I need to remove the part of the gearbox that puts drive to the rear and disable its control some how. It can be set to 0% rear in the ecu but it needs the haldex on to tell it not to run otherwise it goes crazy.

If all else fails I'll swap the vr6 for a supercharged Mini Cooper s engine, but that's been done so isn't really going to be as impressive as a show car.
And vr6 sound.... 😍


----------

